# RC Newbie Help, Appreciated



## jrns281 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I am a newbie garden railroader in San Diego. I currently have laid out trackin a "Dogbone" pattern but will be expanding soon. I plan on explanding the layout with some switches and additional track. My problem is that my two boys (7 & 8) want to run trains at the same time ( I have two locos). I currently run track power (MRC 10) but with the expansion and the second locomotive (U 25) is it possible to keep one train on track power (MRC 10) and the other with a simple rc system. I do not plan on have two dedicated mainlines but will be connected thru switches. Should I get rid of the MRC 10 and just run rc + batteries? Money is somewhat of an issue and both locomotives have the "Small Scale Railroad" soundcards, nothing fancy.

Sorry for the poor explanation but any recommendations on a simple "kidproof" rc system (battery power) would be appreciated.

Thank you in advance for your expertise and recommendations.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, you can certainly run one loco on track power and another on battery. The battery powered loco will have been isolated from the track power by removing or disconnecting the track pickups.


I have several control systems available for battery power that folks let their kids use. It just depends on the level of involvement you want them to have. The "Simple Critter Control" just has a knob to turn to set the speed, or you can have a push-button control with the Basic and Enhanced Critter controls. Push the button and watch it go. Or for older kids, you can go with low cost hobby R/C radios, either 75MHZ or 2.4GHZ using the RailBoss R/C system. www.GScaleGraphics.net


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

You might want to look at Aristo Revolution. You can put the receivers in the locos and run two locos at the same time with track power, and later convert to battery. It is very simple to limit the top speed on the controller so reducing the drag racing which all kids love to do. Controls are simple and easy to use.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

A battery loco is a great accessory for a track powered layout. You can have lots of fun with that.

Pleased to meet you. You're really in trouble now


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to MLS! 

Yes, you will enjoy running the two trains at once, and when you see the difference that battery-r/c makes, you'll end up scrapping track power. [)] 

and the other with a simple rc system 
I will venture to say there is NO simple r/c system on the market. The only one I know of is the original Bachmann Big Hauler which was designed for kids. Unfortunately the loco had plastic wheels so it didn't last long. I had success with a New bright or Scientific Toys christmas set, which came with smoke, sound and r/c for about $30. The loco had plastic wheels so it didn't care about track power. The kids loved it. 

The typical battery+r/c installation requires quite a bit of cutting and soldering, plus an understanding of basic electrical wiring helps a lot! The latest plug-and-play sockets go a long way towards helping the none-electrically-minded, but I haven't yet read of anyone installing one and puffing happily off into the sunset with no problems. 

Maybe I'm wrong - do those new sockets make it possible for a newcomer to battery+r/c to make a go of it (deliberate pun) with no previous experience?


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Pete from my experience installing the non PNPB/ Rev in a LGB Amtrak and one usa gp-30 its not easy. if you don't know what wires go where it can be fun. i do however like the wire setup in the USA Trains it make it a lot nicer to rewire no cutting need only to install a switch for track/battery operation if you have the 2 wire locking connector from all electronics. working with some Aristo Alco's with no labeling on the PCB a voltmeter is needed to check polarity for the track pickups and motors. i can say thanks to Greg E you can give the Rev any kind of 24volt input power it doesn't care about + and - placement. knowing some electrical wiring would deffenly help you out jrns281 if you went the non PNP way if your locos are set with the PNP your good to go install the REV unit program it and go. 

Regards Kevin


----------



## jrns281 (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks guys, I really value your suggestions and expertise. I do have some knowledge of wiring and thus am starting to lean towards battery power/ trail car. The Aristo Revolution is nice and will look further into its bells and whistles. I am also looking at an older Aristo Trackside TE. If I am correct, if I were to go all battery (2 locomotives) I would need to dedicated TE/Revolution transimitters, correct? I only see this being a cost thing since I know each one of my buys is going to want to control their own train.

Thanks guys.


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

yes if you where wanting to control both locos with two kids you would need two TX other wise you could control them with just on TX switching back and fourth but it would be best to buy the kit RX and TX this is where i have purchased my kits http://www.wholesaletrains.com/Detail.asp?ID=200507563 i also get this kind of NON NPNB http://www.wholesaletrains.com/Detail.asp?ID=200817534 you could use the NPNB that comes in the kit but it dose not have a very good support for the RX. 

just my two cents 

Kevin


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The advantage of using Del's system (or Tony Walsham's "Beltrol" system which is similar) is that it uses the same commercial R/C transmitters and receivers that are used by the R/C car, boat, and plane hobbyists. _When_ your kids migrate into that realm, you'll have the components they'll need. All you'll have to do is buy a new receiver. Such was the case when I was growing up. (I should get my car back up and running...) 

Later, 

K


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Because you have the Small Scale Rwy's sound cards, you'll be happier with either Del's Railbosses or Tony's R/C sytems. With the fancier Revo and other's there are triggers for a different type of sound card and are more expensive. You can do a trailing battery car with any of these systems, not just the Revo. I'm setting up one now for my 4-4-0 that is too small for onboard batteries. I use Del's unenhanced Railboss' because of the same sound cards (S S Rwy). 

I suspect that trying track power and radio will cause friction between the boys as one gets to follow his train and the other is stuck with the track power controller... 

Then again my grand nephews didn't want the radio controlled C-16 w/ sound in favor of the 4-4-0 that is still track powered.... go figure! Oh! I did, it was the faster engine. I gave them a maximum speed trying to explain they needed to slow down for switches and curves... that was gleefully ignored and I was lucky the max. speed I chose kept her on the track...this time. 

John


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 23 Nov 2009 09:23 AM 
... I use Del's unenhanced Railboss' ...





What did you do to "Un-Enhanced" it John?







And by the way, you can set the max speed on the Enhanced RailBoss to keep the kids under control.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I thought (uh oh) that I got the ones before you enhanced them....(you have offered an upgrade since), but the boys rejected the R/C and went for track power! 

John


----------



## jrns281 (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks Guys I really appreciate the advice and will look into the Railboss system. K, I know what you mean about R/C cars. I grew up building and tearing them apart (RC 10, ClodBuster) and really still enjoy them but time is not what it use to be. I will be doing the father-son rituals with both the trains and r/c cars as they grow older. 

Thanks again to everyone for their expertise and suggestions, this newbie really appreciates it. 

Hope you guys have a great thanksgiving and be safe.


----------

